# Out Door fireplace



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello, just wanted your opinion on this fireplace, wanted to know if you guys think if it can be restored or not, looks like it needs to be taken down but would like to hear from the experts, thanks for the advice, can it be restored or does it need to be taken down?


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

!!!

D.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

raskolnikov said:


> !!!
> 
> D.



I am just guessing by the responses that this needs to be taken down?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

ummmm, :laughing::laughing: y :laughing: es, sorry pull it together now, :laughing::laughing::laughing: YES


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

andrew07 said:


> I am just guessing by the responses that this needs to be taken down?


Sooner would be better than later.:thumbsup:


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Andrew07,
Hope I didn't step on any toes with my less than subtle reply. You should take it down and then bury it and not rebuild as shown!:no:

D.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

THIS IS THE LAST TIME YOU GUYS MAKE FUN OF MY WORK!!!:whistling

no in all honesty this is a joke right?you have to come here and waste our time and yours by asking if this is a piece of crap or not?ive taken better looking craps than that.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The best way to restore that would be at the molecular level.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

andrew07 said:


> I am just guessing by the responses that this needs to be taken down?


 
Absolutely. Save the pictures for as an example/reminder of how NOT to build one:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Restored to what?

That thing was always worth more as materials than it was as a fireplace. At least as materials you can throw them away.


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

raskolnikov said:


> Andrew07,
> Hope I didn't step on any toes with my less than subtle reply. You should take it down and then bury it and not rebuild as shown!:no:
> 
> D.



Not at all.

Funny guys, :laughing:

"no in all honesty this is a joke right?you have to come here and waste our time and yours by asking if this is a piece of crap or not?ive taken better looking craps than that."

No joke, I think the pics actually look worse than it really is, pics being taken in the night and all, BUT maybe not.

Actually the face brick of it got burnt off as you can see, but the rest of it is pretty solid, owner wanted to see if it could be refaced on the front, of course its not going to look beautiful, new or anything but just make it look a little better. (Its for a rental of his) I just wanted to get some opinions and I got the hint, like one of those bricks being thrown at me.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Please donate this torn-out fireplace to our homeless people. They all like to gather in those dark, dirty, trashy, smelly, ...warm fire-pit corners to sleep after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> Actually the face brick of it got burnt off as you can see,


I was thinking that the picture was of the inner guts of a masonry fireplace that did not have a finished facade. Back in the day when I actually went to work, there were a couple of builders who would have me build the innards for rumford boxes and then let their masons finish them out. 

If this was a good working fireplace prior to the brick getting burnt off(???), it probably could be made to work again. However, I suspect any mason other than the original guy would not trust what is there enough to just re face it.

How did the brick get "burnt off" anyway??

JVC


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Except for being ugly if it works and is structurally sound face it up. Sometimes something is better than nothing.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

jvcstone said:


> I
> How did the brick get "burnt off" anyway??
> 
> JVC


Yes, tell us how did it get 'burnt off"???


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

Brickie said:


> Yes, tell us how did it get 'burnt off"???


Well it was only a guess but that is what looks to me what happened here, there is only this erosion on the front and above the fire pit (angle iron header) of the FP so I assume it is NOT from our Chicago weather here.

I was told today that the chimney is too small and that the fire was probably not drawing up the chimney but out the front instead for the most part? I also am assuming the tenant had some big old fires which caused it to eventually burn/wear off the face of the FP because it was not drawing out of the chimney, there is also allot of charring on the face above the angle iron. Unless someone has other ideas? Thanks


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

andrew07 said:


> Unless someone has other ideas? Thanks


It looks like the previous tenants had huge bonfires to help guide the spaceshuttle in for a landing.:laughing::laughing::laughing:





> owner wanted to see if it could be refaced on the front, of course its not going to look beautiful, new or anything but just make it look a little better


Well, then reface it for him but make sure that you tell him that the warranty is for theft only:thumbup:


----------



## Hearthman (Oct 28, 2008)

*do it right or not at all*

While there is no code for outdoor masonry fireplaces, it is sad this was ever called a fireplace except to say there has been 'fire' in that 'place'. 

Where to start? No, total tear down and rebuild or.........build and island and install a listed factory built stainless steel fireplace built for outdoor use. 

FYI, there are a number of chimney sweep/ masons around the country who build outdoor beehive bake ovens. These are actually practical since you can cook a pizza in 3 minutes, radiate great heat for winter outdoor gatherings and look cool. :thumbsup:

There is a task force working on the first ever national std. for outdoor decorative fireplaces. Go to the Hearth, Patio, and BBQ Assn.'s website and check in the Gov't Affairs section. 
HTH,
Hearthman


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Liquid Nails and Z-Brick :thumbsup::thumbsup: Merry Christmas!!

Looks like the face popped from water intrusion.. it appears the side courses slope in (look at the snow)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There is an inspection, but they are not very knowledgeable about fireplaces. Basically just check to make sure that it has an outside air kit and proper clearance to combustibles.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is a fine example of a "hearth product". It was a zero clearance gas box (I have been to the house when it was under construction). This neighborhood has 2-6 million dollar homes, and at least half of them have crappy zero clearances in them. The other half have 2-4 masonry fireplaces in them, mostly rumfords, inside and out.

"Allbaugh, his wife, two of his children, his sister-in-law and his grandson were staying there for Christmas, he said, and were enjoying the outdoor fireplace in the backyard Wednesday evening.

About 11 p.m., they turned off the fire, and Allbaugh went to bed while the rest of the family stayed up to wrap presents, he said.

They smelled smoke and immediately left the home as flames spread from the fireplace to the rear of the house, he said.

Firefighters from the Oak Hill-Westlake, Austin and other fire departments attacked the blaze, but the fire spread into the attic, causing the roof of the 8,100-square-foot home to collapse. "


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> About 11 p.m., they turned off the fire,


I'm assuming this was a gas log "Fireplace" since a wood fire would be rather hard to "turn off"

JVC

Now I re-read your post, and fine that my assumption was correct., sorry


----------



## Hearthman (Oct 28, 2008)

*goodbye*

Well, I'm not going to waste anymore time with this bunch. You all have demonstrated how arrogant, ignorant and backwards you are. Enjoy your little barbs and chuckles while you can. You will one day find yourselves out of the fireplace business and deservedly so. I came here in friendship and peace and how did you greet me--with sarcasm, rudeness, mockery and distain. Real professionals. 
Go play with your mud.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"Go play with your mud."

OK!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Come on guys, back on topic.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hearthman said:


> You all have demonstrated how arrogant, ignorant and backwards you are. Enjoy your little barbs and chuckles while you can.


You seem to have a problem with people that disagree with you & your group agendas. You can't debate an issue at all. When confronted with facts that debunk your views, you resort to personal attacks. 

You accuse & insult ALL masons for not building to code and that we are all responsible for all the injuries, deaths and damage. As everyone here clearly knows, the overwhelming majority of these fires are caused by cheap idiots. They burn face cord after face cord after face cord, year after year after year and never have them cleaned.


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Liquid Nails and Z-Brick :thumbsup::thumbsup: Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Looks like the face popped from water intrusion.. it appears the side courses slope in (look at the snow)



Yea the whole thing is leaning backwards, they did not level it out before it was built.



*"ANDREW - DUCK!!!!*










Too late.


The fireplace should suffer the same fate that the house that was built around it did :laughing:"

Yea too late, ouch! :laughing:



Sorry I started all this:whistling


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Hearthman,
Sorry to see you boogie so fast, you seem to have plenty to offer here in regards to what we're plying. We like a little push and shove so stay on and don't take it to heart.:sad:

D.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

andrew07
It really is a piece of shipoopy and I'm still lost that you asked if it was worth restoring to begin with! Tell me you looked at that and really wondered about bringing it back to LIFE? For real!!! We won't tell!

D.


----------

